# Microphone stop working probably is blocked by svchost.exe



## Alorbla (Sep 30, 2020)

Recently any microphone i connect to my windows 10 is not working. (on other PC are fine). I check if Apps are allows to use it and they are. In sounds settings i can see my microphone but waves are not moving when i am speaking. It is half green static bar. When i allow to listen to this device i cannot hear anything. I tried to reinstall drivers and it didnt helped. I realize thah from this problem 1 app is constatly using my mic - svchost.exe so i assume than some process use it and blocked it. I tried multiple mics and all are the same problem. I tried reset the Windows Audio service and then rundll32.exe was using my mic too after reseting my pc again it dissapear and only svchost.exe was it using again but mic still didnt work properly. Please do anyone know where is the problem and how to solve it? Thanks a lot


----------

